# Dates is not success. 22% - 33% of women went on dates, for free diners.



## eduardkoopman (Jan 15, 2020)

Say, goodbye to diner dates. home-coocked food maybe okay.


What type of women, are doing the free-diner-dates (with little/no interest in the guy)?
_"Both social role theory and dark triad suggest that women with dark personality traits and traditional gender role beliefs may exploit traditional dating scripts for men."_
Aka; mostly traditional women and dark triad women; screw men over by faking interest for free diners.

The study to read, if you want to know more about this thing and have iq for it:








(PDF) Foodie Calls: When Women Date Men for a Free Meal (Rather Than a Relationship)


PDF | A foodie call occurs when a person, despite a lack of romantic attraction to a suitor, chooses to go on a date to receive a free meal. The present... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

Daily reminder to leave before paying for bills.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 15, 2020)

Women live life so fucking easy after they are given rights


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Daily reminder to leave before paying for bills.


This men was also know for not paying the food bill at restaurants.
The guy had the most epic arrest ressistance, EVER


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 15, 2020)

Be chad or give up on dating theory


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 15, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Be chad or give up on dating theory


Legit.
This clip on whom pays for dating is also half true, and half funny, and half savage. But also half untrue, and stupid, and shit.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 15, 2020)

Bro srs why would you accept paying for the toilet's meal? Cant understand it tbh.


----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 15, 2020)

She should pay you for your time, boys, stay pimping


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 15, 2020)

just pay her dinner and her uber while she flirts with chad theory.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 15, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Say, goodbye to diner dates. home-coocked food maybe okay.
> 
> 
> What type of women, are doing the free-diner-dates (with little/no interest in the guy)?
> ...


No woman will say no to free dinner, it's not exclusive to psychos or traditionalists.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 15, 2020)

Who the fuck buys women dinner in 2020?


----------



## KingOfRome (Jan 15, 2020)

"No dinner dates before sex" has been a staple of the Redpill/PUA playbook for ages. Foodie calls are not a new concept. If a foid insists on dinner for a first date, the only proper response is to ghost.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 15, 2020)

That is not new


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 15, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Who the fuck buys women dinner in 2020?


https://looksmax.org/threads/my-love-letter-to-oneitis.66050/


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 15, 2020)

honestly this is lifefuel for truecels like me

at least i could get some very cheap girl to have dinner


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 15, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> "No dinner dates before sex" has been a staple of the Redpill/PUA playbook for ages. Foodie calls are not a new concept. If a foid insists on dinner for a first date, the only proper response is to ghost.


Yep. I recall.
I went pua-ish in 2007 orso. The rule was back then already: diners are reserved only for women that are your girlfriend or that you fuck already. I even recall the 40 dollar/euro max per date rule, that was common. Although imo the 40 was still kinda to high. I more had a cap of around 25 orso.


Captainugly said:


> Who the fuck buys women dinner in 2020?


I hope no one. but likely, to many.
Men gotta bring the cost of dating down. As much as possible.

The starting/initial process. Women hold nearly 100% of the power. And that's just a sucky element, of trying to get with women.

they do say, men are nowadays smart/frugal/lazi/carefull enough, not to do the diner date.








The death of the dinner date


Online daters are too busy or too cheap to eat out when they first meet.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 15, 2020)

these bitches can easily pay for their $15 meal. always split the bill


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 15, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Say, goodbye to diner dates. home-coocked food maybe okay.
> 
> 
> What type of women, are doing the free-diner-dates (with little/no interest in the guy)?
> ...


Stacy pays for chads meal, rent everything basically


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Stacy pays for chads meal, rent everything basically


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 15, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 229644


I fucking hate women


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 15, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I fucking hate women


We can assume, their feeling is mutual?


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 15, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> We can assume, their feeling is mutual?


Yes but I'm not a cunt like they are, I'm just ugly.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 15, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Yes but I'm not a cunt like they are


Good work, for being a nice person and not a cunt.


----------



## SHARK (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Daily reminder to leave before paying for bills.


Based


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Jan 15, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I fucking hate women


Stupid to hate women, you'd do the same if you were a woman. 
Like animals, they look cute but really aren't and will just dominate and shit on you if you let them.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jan 15, 2020)

As a male feminist, I always make sure to let my date per half of the bill. Nothing more empowering.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 15, 2020)

Ioan said:


> As a male feminist, I always make sure to let my date per half of the bill. Nothing more empowering.


honestly i wouldnt have a problem paying the bill IF she doesn't demand "equality" in every other aspect of life as well.


----------



## Dogs (Jan 15, 2020)

I paid for my ex's first date because first she asked if we should split or what, I said split and then later I looked for my wallet and was like yo I don't have my money can you pay for me I'll pay you back.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 15, 2020)

I have had bad and good dates. Got scammed once for a dinner-date by a chick that agreed to split but then never paid my payment request through app and blocked me lol. Usually I go for drinks/coffee now which I am fine paying by myself since it's no money, but all girls I've dated suggested to split themselves anyways.

My ex would even take me shopping and pay for my clothes sometimes (both broke students, but she didn't like my clothes). So not all women=bad.


----------



## Soontm (Jan 16, 2020)

Altough its common nowadays and nobody bats an eye its always so cringe when the bill is delivered and the waitress asks together or seperate and everybody goes silent looking at you with expectations to finally answer „split the bill“. Instantly kicks my anxiety


----------

